# Mark bell's "Slingshot"



## JOMO (Nov 20, 2012)

Just ordered this about 7 days ago and it arrived today. Tweaked my shoulder two weeks ago benching 315 and now 225 was hurting for reps, no fun. Until Big Worm suggested I give this a shot. Cheap cost wise  and feels like a well made product. Was able to get back up to 295 in my work sets tonight with no spotter so I am a believer. Minimal shoulder pain compared to without the slingshot. Going to be using this through my injury until full strength is back. 

What else do you all who use one suggest for light work or overloading. Just trying to see some other ways to use this thing. I know im not a powerlifter, just trying to slide my foot in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2012)

You can use it to do a shitload of reps at say 225 or go over your 1RM to prepare your CNS for the added stresses.  You can even use it to do a shit ton of push ups.  I generally use it when I want to do speed work over 65% of my 1RM with a pause at the bottom. It helps me to explode without overly stressing my shoulders.  Its also good for support in missionary position.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe in my next few weeks i will go heavier to go over my 1rm. First time tonight using it messing with high reps/low. Im very impressed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2012)

Make sure you have a trusted spotter though. If you fail the attempt with a slingshot, just like in a shirt - it'll be your tri's that give out at the top. Which basically means your arms will bend and that brings the bar right down onto your face.


----------



## SAD (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't rely on it Jomo.  I've got the slingshot and the maddog slingshot (doubly-ply), but I found early on they are to be used sparingly in terms of overload.  For rep/speed work, I suppose you could work them in routinely, however, it will get you too comfortable with having that "pop" at the bottom and your unassisted lifting may suffer as a result.

I pull them out once every 6 weeks or so for overload work, but I still prefer proper negatives.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 20, 2012)

SAD said:


> Don't rely on it Jomo.  I've got the slingshot and the maddog slingshot (doubly-ply), but I found early on they are to be used sparingly in terms of overload.  For rep/speed work, I suppose you could work them in routinely, however, it will get you too comfortable with having that "pop" at the bottom and your unassisted lifting may suffer as a result.
> 
> I pull them out once every 6 weeks or so for overload work, but I still prefer proper negatives.



Im working through this shoulder tweak. Im not going to 100% rely on it but for now at least for a few weeks until my shoulder fees better. It's either bench like 135 with some pain, or bench 250+ with very little pain with the slingshot. I just don't want to loose this strength.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 21, 2012)

slingshot's are fuckin awesome i love them.  can be used many different ways dude.  i used one to hit my max for 5 reps monday just to get some reps in with heavier weight.  they're handy for sure.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 21, 2012)

I use it for all sorts of stuff like POB said.  I like it for overloading for a heavy single or double and doing reps for volume.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> I suppose you could work them in routinely, however, it will get you too comfortable with having that "pop" at the bottom and your unassisted lifting may suffer as a result..



This can happen to people who hold back and only press as hard as they need to move the weight.  Guys will get lazy/relax/loosen up in the bottom because they know its there.  If you press 135 the same way you press 405 its not as big of a deal.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 21, 2012)

looks good i might have to get 2


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 21, 2012)

This looks cool. Ideally for me I would like to break some strength barriers IE I would to bench more with out the assistance. would this help build up strength/muscle so when I didn't use it I would be stronger from training with it?


----------



## SAD (Nov 21, 2012)

If you use it correctly, yes.  If you use it purely to make your existing bench routines easier, then no.  If you overuse it and constantly go over your 1rm because it looks cool , then no.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 22, 2012)

SAD said:


> If you use it correctly, yes.  If you use it purely to make your existing bench routines easier, then no.  If you overuse it and constantly go over your 1rm because it looks cool , then no.



I agree.  I don't push my 1rm more than say once or twice a month.  Anything more and my shoulders light up.  But I can't keep up with the younger generation.  Young bulls get a little hurt and it seems they are back to 100% within a couple of weeks.  Hell, it could take me six months......


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 22, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I agree.  I don't push my 1rm more than say once or twice a month.  Anything more and my shoulders light up.  But I can't keep up with the younger generation.  Young bulls get a little hurt and it seems they are back to 100% within a couple of weeks.  Hell, it could take me six months......


i hear you bro


----------

